# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Sterydy do nosa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam !

Dziś byłem u laryngologa z pewnym problemem. Otóż od pewnego czasu tj. 2 miesięcy występują u mnie dziwne dolegliwości dotyczące nosa. Z początku byłem chory ( katar kaszel czerwone i opuchnięte gardło ) dostałem jeden antybiotyk nie pomógł, dostałem drugi antybiotyk i problemy z gardłem znknęły jednak zostały problemy nosowe. Nos ciąglę był zatkany, bez kropli (sulfarinol ) nie dało rady go wydmuchać. Czesto wydzielina spływała do gardła po wypluciu była to brązowo-zółta gęsta ciecz. Dodatkowo pojawił sie brzydki ( ropny ) zapach i posmak w gardle. Zostałem skierowany do laryngologa. Lekarz po wywiadzie i badaniu stwierdził, że nos musiał być zatkany od długiego czasu ( choć tego sam nie czułem ) gdyż mam jak na swój wiek ( 19 lat ) źle wykształconą błonę śluzową w gardle ( widać mi naczynka a tak nie powinno być ). Poinformował mnie, że spowodowane jest to złym dotlenieniem przez nos, mało powietrza dostawało się tą drogą. Ponadto stwierdził, że nie widzi tylniej ściany w nosie. Został mi przepisany steryd Flixonase oraz lek Cirrus. Lekarz powiedział, że leczenie będzie dosyć długie i mozolne. Otóż mam kilka pytań. Co tak naprawde mi dolega, że został mi przepisany steryd. Jakie mogą być skutki uboczne przyjmowania takiego sterydu ( lekarz powiedział że będzie to trwać długo gdyż pierwsze efekty pojawia sie po 4 miesiacach ) Czy taki lek może wpłynąć na moje libido ? Czy może on namieszać w moich hormonach i jakie to będzie mialo odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości ? Troche obawiam się przyjmowania sterydow w tak młodym wieku ;/ Proszę o rzetelną odpowiedź jakiegoś specjalisty. Z góry dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przez większość swojego życia biorę sterydowe krople do nosa. Jestem alergiczką więc jak przy chorobie zimą nie zacznę ich brać zaraz  krew z nosa  mi leci przy smarkaniu. Nie mam żadnych skutków ubocznych po nich. Jedynie przy długotrwałym stosowaniu faktycznie może lecieć  krew z nosa  i błony śluzowe mogą być przesuszone.  Ale to teoretycznie u 5% pacjentów ma takie skutki uboczne. Podsumowując nie ma co się martwić tymi kropelkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez jaki czas powinno sie brac krople do nosa sterydowe.ja dostałam Nasonex ze względu na alergie ktora spowodowała obrzek błony sluzowej nosa.Czy te krople powinnam zazywac do ustąpienia objawów czy dłużej.
Czy sterydowe krople wpływają źle na organizm?

----------

